
The Worst Things You Can Call Yourself on LinkedIn - ca98am79
http://www.inc.com/chris-matyszczyk/the-worst-things-you-can-call-yourself-on-linkedin-part-2.html?cid=sf01001
======
hga
I personally like "(retired)", for I am, and I don't want to hear from
clueless recruiters, and I by and large don't.

